
A Study Used Sensors to Show That Men and Women Are Treated Differently at Work - twobyfour
https://hbr.org/2017/10/a-study-used-sensors-to-show-that-men-and-women-are-treated-differently-at-work
======
belorn
They have a theory. They make a experiment to prove the theory. The experiment
disprove the theory. They conclude that since the first theory is false, the
second theory must be true.

This is bad science. A disproved theory only prove that the theory is false,
not that some other theory is right.

> Bias, as we define it, occurs when two groups of people act identically but
> are treated differently.

If I walk into the hospital, I act identical to any other patient. The
mechanical actions I do do not reflect how I get treated, and the reason is
very basic. Context matter. Intentions matters. Motivations and incentives
matter. A lot of the speculations could be investigated further to find
evidence for this, but the research in this article has not done that. They
had a theory, they tested it, got negative results. A poor scientist turns the
data around to fit their narrative, making the experiment itself irrelevant to
their conclusion. A good scientist either refines the theory or moves on,
making new experiments to prove or disprove them.

